# "Training" Vest?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

In my experience the best way to "guarantee" that people stay away from your dog is to put a basket muzzle on the dog.
I have a DA lab, and have never thought the need to go to the muzzle, but I've seen it work for other people. I tell people my dog doesn't like other dogs and there WILL be a fight. Then I pull out my can of halt muzzle spray and have it ready to break up the fight-that usually will do the trick! I've never had to use it on a dog with a person.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Honestly, I think just being flat out blunt is your best bet. If theyre not listening to you when you say it I dont know how well theyd respond to a vest. My Bernie is fear aggressive and for the most part people respond well when I politely ask them to give us space, but if tthey dont I have no problem telling them matter of fact to get their dog away from my dog or else I will intervene. Youre the only voice your dog has. Its not easy, especially if youre soft spoken like me. Tippykayak on this forum was really helpful in bringimg this to light. Ive done traiming sessions with him at dog parks and he trained me as much as Bernie on how to handle those situations. I wish you the best of luck with your furbaby. Its not easy having a reactive dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think a training vest would have the opposite result. People would be more inclined to think the dog is friendly and training for SAR, therapy or service work and curiosity might draw them in.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've heard putting a yellow ribbon on your leash is supposed to indicate your dog needs space. I've never seen it out and about, and in my classes they use a RED ribbon, but I would use it as well as being vocal and firm with strangers.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Brave said:


> I've heard putting a yellow ribbon on your leash is supposed to indicate your dog needs space. I've never seen it out and about, and in my classes they use a RED ribbon, but I would use it as well as being vocal and firm with strangers.


I wish the yellow ribbon thingy was used more by owners with aggressive dogs. I see dogs that I know have issues (as they have attacked other dogs more then once) but do not have a yellow ribbon on them. 

It's particularly annoying to me in a therapy dog situation where we are showing children our dogs and we have to 'know' which dogs can't be next to others. It is wearing trying to make sure that I don't sit too close to the other dog. And when Maddie walks by, that she doesn't turn her head toward that dog. I have taken to using a four foot leash in that situation, but dang! 

A new person came last week with a lovely standard poodle, off leash, and after being told that he had to put him on leash because of potential problems said "but I thought all these dogs wouldn't be a problem." Me too.

I walked over to him and whispered, "keep him away from the dalmatian."


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!
*lestat1978*, you're probably right - I hadn't thought of that. What if I put the text, "Keep Dogs Away from me"??? 
*coaraujo*, I am a bit softspoken. I've been rather blunt with a few people but there are the occasional ones who still ignore my warnings. :doh: It's very frustrating to deal with people like that. It's like they just WANT to start something.
*Brave* and *Gwen*, I've been using the yellow ribbon (tied to her leash) but the problem is, a lot of the people who are the problem, don't know the meaning of the yellow ribbon. :doh:

I guess I may have to try to find a basket muzzle and train Dixie to accept it.  I was hoping to find some way to ward them away BEFORE they decide to let Buster "say hi" to the "nice doggy". But thus far, it sounds like this is the only solution. I hate to do it to her, but for the safety of herself and the dogs who's owners are too dumb to heed my repeated warnings, it might be for the best, I suppose. Would she still be able to take treats through a muzzle??


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Are there any dog training clubs near you? Ive found that the people who train at obedience clubs etc are much more understanding and dog smart when it comes to dogs like ours. For example, this past week my local grc had a health clinic. There were a ton of dogs so even the short walk from the car to the exam room had Bernie going crazy. Everyone was etremely understandimg giving us space and sharing comforting words. Its unfortunate youd have to turn to a muzzle because of others 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I personally think a vest would be good. MOST dogs who wear vests SHOULD NOT be approached anyways. Because they are working, be it a service dog, therapy dog, drug dog, police dog, etc). And so is your dog. He is working on his socialization and modifying his behavior. It's not time for play and fun, it's work.

I think Bentley'sMom got her pup a vest that said "In training" and her Akita got a vest that said "bodyguard" 

I understand about it being those people who are ignorant as to proper (or respectful) protocols.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I've seen a lot of service dogs with "do not touch" patches on their vests, so I'm guessing a lot of people don't know any better - let alone just keeping their distance.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, she would be able to take treats and drink with a basket muzzle.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

"In Training - Please Keep Your Distance" or something like that could be effective.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There are actual yellow reflect leashes that say "CAUTION" or something to the effect on them... Our dog boutique has them here.. it sets the point

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I really should add the yellow ribbon to my lab's leash. But, I don't necessarily want people to stay away, just other dogs.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

tine434 said:


> There are actual yellow reflect leashes that say "CAUTION" or something to the effect on them... Our dog boutique has them here.. it sets the point
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wonder if any of our local places sell anything like that.



Jennifer1 said:


> I really should add the yellow ribbon to my lab's leash. But, I don't necessarily want people to stay away, just other dogs.


Same here. I WANT her to continue meeting people because she loves it, and also because she's a bit stand offish toward men and she's gotten so much better since our strip mall walks. She's even started to love older men. (There's an older white haired gentleman who we see often where we walk and he gives he treats.) She won't let him pet her yet, but she takes treats and is always happy to see him or anyone who looks similar to him.

I found this:
Alert Vests - Dog Talk Store (I could make it myself if I thought it woukd help)
And also found this. The patch on bottom left.








I think the vest is more to the point and easier to see though.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When I got Ky she had issues, being an Akita I didn't want people approaching her until I was confident in our training. I made a t-shirt that I wore anytime we left the house. On the back in large letters it says...

CAUTION:
AKITA IN TRAINING
PLEASE DO NOT APPROACH US.

I found it to be very helpful. Occasionally we would have curious people that wanted to have a conversation about the "why's" ect. But for the most part they respected it.
I didn't need the shirt very long because after we built up some confidence I wanted her to interact with people. 
I think it's worth a shot. It doesn't cost much to make a shirt, you can get the supplies at any office supply store. Good luck.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Am I horrible to wish everybody would stop coming up to us with their dog lol. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Amazon offers patches...I think one says do not pet...and they have the leash collars that say caution. Look up dog training leashes or vest and all the options come up. Hope that helps

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I had Archer wear a little blue backpack when he was 4 months old and we'd go to my school for socializing. Almost everyone asked if he was in training even though I've only seen green service dog vests. I think it'd be a good idea to try one.


----------



## Sammy3goldens (Dec 23, 2013)

I tell kids that he will try real hard to lick them in the face, and he might knock them down --- then he will really get your face.

I usually swerve and change directions when I say that.

Good luck.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone for the suggestions! I think I'll go with a vest for now and use that shirt like Joyce suggested once it the weather warms up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have Do Not Pet patches for my dog's vest.

Personally I don't like the whole yellow ribbon idea. Even if my dog isn't dog aggressive, I don't want strange dogs getting in his face. And I'm afraid that's the idea it gives people - keep away from the yellow ribbon dogs, but if there's no ribbon it must be okay to let my dog run up on him. People should not let unknown leashed dogs get in each other's space in any situation without permission from the owner. And if someone's dog has issues with other dogs, then don't be giving him extra leash to get at other dogs. If a nice dog is a foot away or more, there should be no problem. If someone can't control their dog just because another dog is in their vicinity (not right up in their face), then they need a lot more than a yellow ribbon.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the vest will bring folks closer to ask questions & how close will they get before the patch is large enough to read--probably too close for your pup's comfort--you want to make sure she doesn't break her threshold & react. I like Joyce's idea--have the person wear a shirt with a statement.


----------

